# Problem mit Blasc



## Tokio (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

und zwar habe ich Blasc runtergeladen. Als ich es gestern installieren wollte kam immer nur eine Fehlermeldung.Heute bekam ich es installiert.
Mein Problem nun:

Wenn ich das installiert habe kann ich es trotzdem net starten weil der immer sources sucht.

Und ich weiss net was ich noch machen soll??!?!?


Bitte um Hilfe

Danke schon mal

Lieben Gruß 

Tokio


----------



## Anvina (16. Juni 2006)

Tokio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und zwar habe ich Blasc runtergeladen. Als ich es gestern installieren wollte kam immer nur eine Fehlermeldung.Heute bekam ich es installiert.
> Mein Problem nun:
> ...



ich weiss zwar net genau ob du das selbe prob hast wie ich aber wenn ja poste ich das mal etwas detailreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also:

ich hab mir den blasc installer runtergeladen. beim installieren ist mir dann schon aufgefallen das beim benötigten festplattenplatz 0,0byte stand... mag sein das das prog klein is aber so klein? dachte dann das es vll ein windows anzeige bug is oder so ähnlich. naja nach dem installieren hatte ich dann ne blasc verknüpfung aufm desktop bei der die verknüpfte datei nich vorhanden ist und im WoW ordner einen unterordner "blasc" wo nur die uninstall.exe drin war... klicken auf die verknüpfung war erfolglos weil dann dieses nette "durchsuchen" popup von windows kommt weil er die *.exe datei vom programm nich findet.... kein wunder der progammordner is ja leer (bis auf die uninstall.exe)

jemand ne idee?


----------



## Gaargos (16. Juni 2006)

So , habe das selbe prob mit der exe Datei . Bei mir kam es dadurch hatte eine laufende Version von Blasc . Muste aber WoW deinstallieren und neu installieren , seitdem ist die exe Datei nicht vorhanden . Zu anfang wurde ein Verweis vom Windows gemacht , das es sich um den WoW zwischen patch macht , nach neuem runterladen.
Konnte ich auch mit deinstallieren und neu installieren die Exe datei nicht wieder Herstellen ...
Alles andere ist da , nur die exe Datei nicht ...
Woran kann das liegen ?
Würde mich über Hilfe freuen ...


----------



## Aros (16. Juni 2006)

jap das selbe problem habe ich auch


----------



## Nathanaehl (16. Juni 2006)

Genau dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...

Dem hinzuzufügen wäre allerdings, dass ich es mit dem vermeintlich gleichn Installer auf einer anderen Kiste (meinem Laptop) zum Laufen gebracht habe - was zum Herold-Update zwar reicht, eigentlich aber keine dauerhaft zufriedenstellende Lösung darstellt.

Doch was genau an meinem Laptop jetzt - bezogen auf den BLASC Client - so anders sein soll, als an meinem Desktop ist mir noch nicht ganz klar geworden.... Wenn jemand dazu noch eine Idee hat, raus damit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





B3N schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich schau mir das grad mal an und geb das ggd. an unsere Server-Admins weiter.
> 
> ...



Das habe ich gerade innem anderen Thread gefunden. Vielleicht hilfts......


----------



## KillerTrippy (16. Juni 2006)

hab auch das problem, es fehlt die *.exe-datei


----------



## Gaargos (16. Juni 2006)

So , hab die Standallone Version hochgeladen.
Blascprofiler und setup.exe wurden repariert-neuinstalliert.
Danach nach einer neuen Version gesucht. und Blasc läuft wieder.
Danke für die Hilfe... hier noch mal der link.

ftp://ftp.planet-multiplayer.de/sites/rpg..._Standalone.exe

Hätte nicht gedacht das es so schnell geht , danke Leute!


----------



## KillerTrippy (16. Juni 2006)

thx funkt wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

